# The Mantis Family 2020



## Mantis Lady (Jan 5, 2020)

A new year, a new fresh topic for mantis pics.

Yesterday my male hissing roaches were fighting .(Ulgoth and Ateyo) Sheralynn saw that and had her eyes glued to the wall of her home to keep the roaches in sight. and she had just dinner.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 6, 2020)

Who wouldn’t want to have dessert?!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 6, 2020)

Lol, I don't think Sheralynn can eat the whole roach Ateyo is a pet so she can forget that she can look what she wants, but she get other prey


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 6, 2020)

What do you feed Sheralynn? She is so funny!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 6, 2020)

Little grashoppers. Sheralynns abdomen is not big. But she has a healty appetite.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 6, 2020)

She looks happy though! I wish I had your luck in rearing mantids...mine have a stroke of bad luck and just fall onto their back and aren’t able to get up...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 6, 2020)

Aww, I hope you will get more luck with your mantids. It is no fun when they die to early before their time.

She looks happy, yes. Very alert about her surroundings. I have no luck with the ooth laying part. Only spooky (ghost mantis) an Neferiti gave me ooths.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 6, 2020)

Aw rip. Thanks! I have no luck at all :/.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 7, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> Only spooky (ghost mantis) an Neferiti gave me ooths.


I cant remember, have you paired any?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 7, 2020)

@hysteresisI  have paired Spooky and Ghosty. but the ooth never hatched. My next pair of mantids will be one  of a species again. maybe Ghosts, Creos budwings. It was nice to see mantis love


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 7, 2020)

Mantis love is scary and usually ends without the male but otherwise, yeah, it is nice.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 7, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> @hysteresisI  have paired Spooky and Ghosty. but the ooth never hatched. My next pair of mantids will be one  of a species again. maybe Ghosts, Creos budwings. It was nice to see mantis love


Try again. 

I have a budwing ooth coming this week. Hopefully I can get them going.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 7, 2020)

Cool! I wanna try budwings, but I’m gonna be pretty occupied soon with 8 new mantids and a bajillion new little Chinese mantids hatched from an ooth @MantisGirl13 found for me. Once the budding ooth hatches I may wanna buy some.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 8, 2020)

budwings are cool. Here a pic of Nefertiti @MrGhostMantis you shouls try budwings.

Here a pic of Nefertiti






But i tink she is close at the end  of her life. She hangs diferently than she used to. Don't know if she will give me a last ooth. I will see.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 8, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Mantis love is scary and usually ends without the male but otherwise, yeah, it is nice.


Haven't seen lost heads wih my males. but I know it can happen.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 8, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> Haven't seen lost heads wih my males. but I know it can happen.


Lol.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 10, 2020)

Nefertiti is dying... a few days she didnt use one of her backlegs anymore and lost appetite. Now I see her letting both her backlegs just hang. She had a good long life. But sad she will be gone soon...


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 10, 2020)

Nooo! Poor girly!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 11, 2020)

She is still with us. Giving her honey to give energy and not to dry out. She wants to live that for sure but her body is old. I think she is my longest living mantis at the moment.

I am still thinking what mantids I will go next. I told my hubby that I still want to keep mantids, but not that many anymore.  I got a new bird, but that will be another topic.






This picture i made of her today after letting her drinking some water.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 11, 2020)

We will all miss her when she passes...I recommend Rhombodera sp. Maybe heirodula majescula.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 23, 2020)

Sad news: Nefertiti went to mantis heaven.

She was so weak but kept hanging on her life. She loved life but she was not eating/drinking anymore. At the end she was just laying on the ground doing nothing. I was hoping she would go on her own. Even told her she can go. But that didn't happen. (3-4 days)sadly enough. I had to put her in the freezer to giver her the last push.

She was my longest living mantis. I still have her unfertilized ooths I will keep in rememberance of her. Next month when I will be having some money again, I will buy 2 other mantids.

Sheralynn is still doing fine, but she doesn't eat so much. (she can still fly)


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2020)

Nooooo!!!!!!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> Sad news: Nefertiti went to mantis heaven.


Im sorry, @Little Mantis.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

Sheralynn, my last adult mantis is still doing fine. she still doesn't eat much. She dont grow a fat abdomen like other species does.





Here she is eating a baby roach. yummie.






I bought 2 new L3 nymphs ( Hierodula cf. patellifera) They will be coming next week.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 9, 2020)

What a cutie!! Yay! More pictures coming soon!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

Yup, little nymphs only 1 bad thing I need to buy fruitflies for them and i hate them. But their small bellies need to be filled. I need fruitflies again.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 9, 2020)

Oof, fruit flies S U C K.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 11, 2020)

My little mantids are arriving today. I need to make their homes ready.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 11, 2020)

Yay!!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 11, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> My little mantids are arriving today. I need to make their homes ready.


Show me! SHOW ME!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 19, 2020)

The 2 little nymphs arrived. Last week 1 died during transit. But replacement came today. I have 2 little nymphs who like to eat FF (and i hate them)

They are very small. will try to make some pics of them when i have done my nap.

there is a big size difference between Sheralynn and the 2 mantis babies. but the little guys are cute


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 19, 2020)

Yay!! Awwww lil babies.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 19, 2020)

Meet my 2 new mantids. I hope they will reach adulthood in good health.




Mantis 1




mantis 2

They don't have their names yet, they will get them when i know their genders.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 19, 2020)

AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 19, 2020)

Both look male to me... what instar are they?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 19, 2020)

I think the mantis on yellow flower is a male @MantisGirl13. The one on the pink flower I havent seen the behind yet. They are L3. But hope it is a female.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 22, 2020)

mantis1 molted. I found a little molt on the ground (I think i will call him Oscar) He is the same size as mantis2 now


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 22, 2020)

Pictures?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2020)

heheh, not much difference with them, but i will take some pics and try to make one of mantis 2 butt to see what gender it is.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2020)

Here a pic of Oscar: it is hard to take a pic of a very small mantis.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2020)

Very nice, @Little Mantis!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 25, 2020)

I can't get a clearer picture of mantis 2. Butt isnt very clear sadly enough but looks cute.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 25, 2020)

Looks female!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 25, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Looks female!


I agree.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks, I wanted to know gender then I have a couple but they need to grow up now and become healthy adults

Thinking about a name for the female.

The male is called Oscar.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 25, 2020)

How about Tiger-Lilly


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 26, 2020)

The name is too long. I am thinking about an excotic name.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 26, 2020)

Lol, ok. Miranda?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 1, 2020)

I have decided her name is Esmeralda.

Sheralynn is eating like she never got something to eat. I toss a grasshopper in her home and within a minute she has it in het claws en starts eating.

Esmeralda en Oscar are eating fine too. But I will be glad when they are getting bigger and need bigger prey.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 6, 2020)

Esmeralda molted today. I will later take a pic of her.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 6, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 9, 2020)

Sheralynn gave me an ooth last night. I am proud of my girl.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 10, 2020)

I was in the petshop today to get fruitflies, grasshoppers and fishfood for my hissers. I couldn't resist having a look at the mantids they are selling and I took 1 of them home.

Meet Clarissa the ghost mantis:






I think she is L4


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 10, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> Meet Clarissa the ghost mantis


She's pretty!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 10, 2020)

Yup, her color makes me think of Spooky. Too bad they had no green one.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 10, 2020)

I miss spooky updates


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 10, 2020)

You are getting Clarissa updates now. I hope she will make it to adulthood.

Spooky will never be forgotten.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 11, 2020)

I hope so too! And from a great person like you, it is almost definitely going to happen! Rip spooky


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 11, 2020)

The saddest thing is they only live for a year. But I still love them.

Seeing them growing up with good molts like Oscar just did.  He is L5 now. I hope he starts eating baby grasshoppers, like Clarissa. No pic of him yet. He needs to dry

Now waiting for Esmmeralda to grow out of the fruitflies. Don't think I need to wait long for her molt.


----------



## Endorlado (Mar 12, 2020)

nice collection


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks  

Oscar cleaning himself: He has grown a bit.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 26, 2020)

Esmeralda molted a day ago. so she is bigger. Will give her a grasshopper instead of fruitflies. I hope she grabs it and then she is off the fruitflies.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 26, 2020)

Yay! Let’s hope, cuz fruit flies SUCK.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

Yaay Esmeralda just ate a baby grasshopper. She doesn't need fruitflies anymore.






Oscar still eats them, but I hope he will molt soon and he doesn't need them anymore.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 27, 2020)

Yaaaaaay!!!!!! I hope so!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

yeah, then be gone fruitflies. I really hate them


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 4, 2020)

Oscar molted a few days ago and and he is off the fruitflies. He is eating grasshoppers now.

Today we had a molt again and it is Clarissa. She had a good one.

 Wanted to take a pic of her but phone is empty. Will show her later


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 4, 2020)

Yay! Congrats! I'm excited to see!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 6, 2020)

Esmeralda sitting on her flower




Clarissa enjoying her grasshopper after her molt.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 6, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 13, 2020)

Oscar did molt too in secret.  

Sheralynn need to lay an ooth, but she is starving and her belly is fat.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 13, 2020)

Oscar is L5 now? Lol, same with Jeanette.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 14, 2020)

not sure. but have 3 molts for the collection


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 25, 2020)

Esmeralda molted today. She needs to move to a bigger home now. tomorrow I will take a pic of her and feed her. I think she will be hungry tomorrow  

I dont know anymore what instar she is,  LOL, Think she has wingbuds now, but will have a good look on her tomorrow.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 25, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 28, 2020)

Esmeralda is moved to a bigger home And at the moment she is eating a grasshopper. She grabbed it like she has never eaten before  I think she is sub adault now






I had another molt yesterday and Clarissa molted to sub. She hasn't eaten for days and is so thin now. I have put a grasshopper with her so she can eat it when she gets hungry again.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 28, 2020)

Yay! Esmeralda is indeed sub adult!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 29, 2020)

Oscar molted last night He needs to move to a bigger home now too.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 29, 2020)

Yay! Does he have wing buds now too?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 30, 2020)

i need to have a good look on him, he needs to move too, the cup is to small for him.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 30, 2020)

i was looking at oscars butt, I think Oscar isnt a he but a she. Look at this picture







Oscar in his new home.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2020)

Oscar is definitely a girl! A pretty girl too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 30, 2020)

Thinking about changing her name, or leave it be??


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 1, 2020)

Leave it, it’s funny to have female pets with male names!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 13, 2020)

Sheralynn is laying an ooth again. Wondering how it looks like when she is done. i think she is my oldest mantis i ever had. She is getting black spots on her eyes, but she havent trouble grabbing her prey.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 13, 2020)

Are her ooths fertilized?


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 14, 2020)

No, I don't have a male of her species.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 15, 2020)

Well, at least it means you can keep those ooths without the fear of a random hatch!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 27, 2020)

Esmeralda en Oscar molted a day after each other. I thought they would get their wings. but nope. They both have 1 molt to go for their wings. They had both good molts and has grown a a lot


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 27, 2020)

Great  ! Can we see?


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 29, 2020)

Don't have made pics of them yet.  Will soon make pics of them hey have full bellies now.

Sheralynn started to lay her 4th ooth. I saw her looking met her butt for a spot to lay. Gave her an extra mist and she is laying now. She is  a real ooth laying machine

(Somehow my comp dont see the pics on my phone. I had 1 of Esmeralda and Clarissa ready to show, but need to find out how to make them visible on comp.)


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 29, 2020)

Ok, my giant asian just layed her first fertile ooth! Lol, we have all had that problem.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 30, 2020)

Clarissa molted to adulthood. She has inflated her wings and hangs to dry. She looks beautiful i hope i can show you her later


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 30, 2020)

Nice  ! I can’t wait to see!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 30, 2020)

First a pic of sheralynn the walking stomach on 6 legs. I think this grasshopper will fill her well. It isnt too happy when Sheralynn started to eat his face.









She must wait longer for her wings.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 30, 2020)

I bet she was hungry! Esmerelda is beautiful!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 31, 2020)

Sheralynn ate the whole grasshopper

Here a pic of Clarissa with her wings. She had a good molt


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2020)

Clarissa is a beauty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 31, 2020)

How big do ghost mantis male and females get to be?


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 31, 2020)

I found this:

Female ~ 6 cm
Male ~ 5,5 cm

Not big, but not too small either


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 31, 2020)

Thats comparable to the carolina mantis species size


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2020)

Yeah, ghosts are of a similar size to a Carolina mantis.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 31, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yeah, ghosts are of a similar size to a Carolina mantis.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Really? That tiny? WOW! I didn't know!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 1, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Really? That tiny? WOW! I didn't know!


Yep. All of the female Carolinas I've seen are around 2" and the males are even smaller! The girls look a bit bigger when they are gravid though.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 20, 2020)

A update here. Sheralynn gave  me an ooth  a few  days ago. i wasnt at home  because  got sick. ( brain infrarct ) hubby took care of my mantids. Oscar is missing a few days now.

I hope Osar will  show up in time while i am at home for 2 days. I neeed to go backtor revadatition cener for therapies


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 21, 2020)

i havn't foud Oscar yet and this afernoon I have to leave  again. 

Here a pic of my old girl. She is still strong for her age.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 24, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> i wasnt at home  because  got sick. ( brain infrarct ) hubby took care of my mantids.


WHAT? I have to be more attentive. Presumably your condition is improved?

Sending care 

-c


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 24, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> i havn't foud Oscar yet and this afernoon I have to leave  again.


Best wishes.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 26, 2020)

Back at home for weekend... stil no sign of Oscar I think she is dead. The mantids are ok. Sheralynn my good old lady is still  doing fine.



hysteresis said:


> WH﻿AT? I have to be more attentive. Presumably your condition is improved?
> 
> Sending care
> 
> -c


Thank you. Slowly recovering. It is weird to learn stuff again what was used to be normal.  i can walk with rollator but still adapting to world outside. I hope i can  be home in a  few weeks. I miss my pets there.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 17, 2020)

I am back home now and dont need to back for revalidation. i am still nt 100 recovered but i can do things myself. I am happy that i can care for my pets myself again

There were 2 surprises waiting for me: sheralynn and Clarissa gave me an ooth.clarissa laid hers in the fake plant and was easy to remove. In de underside of the ooth you see the eggs. It is not fertile because she is not mated. Sheralynn is a strong girl. But she is old, but still stong despite the black spots in her eyes.

Tomorrow I will show pics


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 17, 2020)

Welcome home


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 25, 2020)

thank you, glad to be home and be with my mantids again.

Clarissa gave me an second ooth today She laid it on the same spot as the first one, Good I removed the the old ooth.






Where is the mantis?






We had nice weather yesterday and took Sheralynn out for a bit of sun


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 28, 2020)

Sheralynn gave me an ooth again last night. She is old but lays ooths like a boss


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 1, 2020)

Yesterday Clarissa gave me an ooth. think she does it at night so I can't see it.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 5, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Mantis love is scary and usually ends without the male but otherwise, yeah, it is nice.


? You sure? I admit to having very little experience here, I've only ever seen two mantis pairings, but I'm starting to doubt that the female (in European mantises anyway) takes a swipe at the male when she wants the attention and has plenty to eat. I have seen the female try to take a bite when she _didn't _want to mate though. Are my two experiences a fluke or is that true for the species?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 5, 2020)

I've seen at least 5-6 videos where the female takes a swipe at the male and sometimes catches him.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 6, 2020)

Sad news: my old girl Sheralynn is dying. She reached the end of her life. I found her laying on the ground. I gave her water to drink because we have heat wave here and she accepted that. I am happy that I was at home the last 2 weeks. I could enjoy her being here.






Other news is Esmeralda is close to molting. Her wingbuds are swollen. She refused to drink something


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 6, 2020)

NOOOOOOOO! 

How old is she?

Yay for esmeralda!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 6, 2020)

I bought her last year Augustus. Think I have her a year now.  she was L5 at the moment. She has given me 7 ooths in her adult life.

Thinking I bought too much grasshoppers now with 2 mouths to feed.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 8, 2020)

Esmeralda has her wings now. but she can't close them. She wears them like a cape. Clarissa laid her 3rd ooth. Sheralynn is slowly fading away..


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for the update! Congrats on the molt and ooth.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks

Sheralynn died. Thinking what to do with her body. just bury it or pin it. Somehow she was special.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 10, 2020)

How long did she live with you?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 11, 2020)

Think she was ayear with me.  Bought her last year in augustus. She was L5 I think when I bought her. She was a calm, curious mantis and an eating machine. She went afer her prey when she saw it..


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 11, 2020)

Here a pic of Esmeralda with her wings: She is still beautiful even wit her bit messed up wings






Thinking about to buy a new mantis, but will do it after my vacation. just 2 mantids left


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 12, 2020)

Clarissa is laying an ooth. I forgot to remove the old one, so this new ooth will be conected with her old ooth Pics Ishow later.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 14, 2020)

Pretty Convenient if you ask me.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 15, 2020)

Got the 2 ooths easely sepparated, somehow they weren't stuck together Fake plant is ready for a new ooth. I think Clarissa will lay it there again.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 24, 2020)

I was on vacation and Clarissa laid in last week an ooth, not a big one. The mantis sitter took good care of them


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 24, 2020)

Clarissa giving the cricket  a kiss of death


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 26, 2020)

Clarissa laid an ooth again last night and she was starving this morning because she grabbed her cricket very fast  and Esmeralda did the same. If they never got something to eat. it is a small ooth this time. Should I feed her everyday or leave 1x per 2 days


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 26, 2020)

Whenever she is thin feed her. She’s laying a lot of ooths!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 26, 2020)

Too bad i dont have a male to mate with her. Clarissa is indeed laying  ooths like crazy

I  have only luck with my hissers


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m getting a male for my gal tomorrow


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 27, 2020)

nice


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 27, 2020)

I can’t wait for the male today, she’s due to lay another ooth soon so if I can breed her before that it will be baby time


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 27, 2020)

I hope you will have luck with breeding Clarissa is full now. She didn't finish her dinner. She will lay an infertile ooth soon


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope he will not loose his head. A green ghost is still beautiful.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 27, 2020)

He’s doing great! Although my female is aggressive, she just ate 14 flies sooooo...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 27, 2020)

Are they connnected?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 27, 2020)

Not yet! Just waiting


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 27, 2020)

Keep an eye to them, My male was lost for a day because I went sleeping wile they were sitting on each other


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 27, 2020)

Dang, did you breed them?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 31, 2020)

I tried but dont know if they ever connected. the ooth never hatched sadly  enough. I wanted little ghosts, but no luck


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 7, 2020)

Clarissa laying her ooth a few days ago


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 23, 2020)

Esmeralda didn't like feedig time. When I gave her a grasshopper , she gave me a threat pose:






I hope that this means she must lay an ooth soon. Her colors on her thorax are good visible now. she is a beautiful mantis


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 30, 2020)

No Ooth from Esmeralda yet, yesterday she grabbed a grasshopper like useal. I hope she is going to lay soon takes a lot of time now...


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 30, 2020)

My female decided to lay 2 ooths on the same night then die


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 7, 2020)

Ugh, that is not nice. Think your female used all her energy to lay the 2 ooths

Clarissa stopped laying ooths somhow. Esmeralda must lay one. Have put extra sticks with her.

Here she is enjoying her dinner.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 7, 2020)

A little update about my 2 old mantid Girls of should I say grannies.

Clarissa don't want to eat much lately. drinking water or water honey she does. Think she is an elderly mantis. Esmeralda the same. Both I had to handfeed to get some fluids in them. Esmerlada ate a bit of the white goo  of a  roach. clarissa like to drink from a cotton swap. she grabs it with her arms and start drinking it.

they are nearing the end of their lives. there are no new ones yet because I don't want them to get stuck in transit  because of christmas.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 9, 2020)

Clarissa won't reach christmas. This morning I found her I her home and she stinks. And at this moment she is throwing up fluids and that stinks alot. Poor girl. I can try to give here a drink again, but dont know she will keep it inside...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 10, 2020)

She is died today. But she had a long good mantis life and gave me some ooths. But their lifes are really short.

Tomorrow i will bury her in my garden.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 10, 2020)

R. I. P


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 10, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. Seems like she had a good life though.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah she had, I will miss her.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 14, 2020)

I hope this elderly mantis will reach christmas.






She is here cleaning herself.


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 14, 2020)

I hope so too. My favorite mantis was about a month short, but hopefully urs will make it!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 14, 2020)

hope to get in new year some new mantids


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 15, 2020)

Bleh, Esmeralda dont want to eat much , She is at end of her life too. She ate roach goo. She drank some water. in her behavioue nothing changed. She is a sweet old mantis.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2020)

Poor girl


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 30, 2020)

This old lady is still with me despite she doesn't eat much. but she likes to have a drink like she did on this photo;







She is still alert of her surroundings. But her hunting days are over.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 18, 2021)

A little update on  Esmeralda: Today she refused to drink, Think she will be gone soon. i dont remeber when i bought her, but think she lived a long life. and now she is old. eating she refused earlier. she was slapping to here food like "eeew that is not tasty"

i will enjoy her last days with me.

At the moment I am still thinking what species I want. maybe a H. masjuscula, ghost or a budwing...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 19, 2021)

here a pic of esmeralda.






She has no energy left and is slowly fading. I will keep her comfortly till she goes to mantis heaven. She had a good life. A long life for a mantis.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 20, 2021)

She is almost gone now, With her it went fast. Rest in peace, my girl


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 20, 2021)

R.I.P.


----------

